# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Bequia to Grenada:  Where to go in between?

## Bart -my real name-

Since our flight to SXM was canceled because of the hurricane, we're heading further south to new territory for us and I'm looking for (more) advice.  

The plan is to fly from DC to Barbados and then over to Bequia on the same day.  We have 9 days to play with including travel days, and we fly out of Grenada.  

I think I've eliminated Mustique based on the cost of lodging, but the rest of the islands all look pretty great from the guide books, but I have no idea which ones are the "must hit" islands and which ones are in the "take it or leave it" category.  If anyone has any thoughts or advice, I'd love to hear them, including things like how much time should be spent on each island.

I'm looking at:

Bequia
Canouan
Mayreau
Union Island
Carriacou
Grenada

The only thing I know for sure is that I want to do a trip to the Tobago Cays from Canouan or Mayreau, but other than that, everything is up for grabs.

Thanks!

----------


## ccg

We are planning a day sail over to Tobago Cays as well out of Canouan.  It would be fun to go together.  :Big Grin: 

We are in for a very low key stay on Canouan for 1 week.  Just the day sail and 1 day being pampered at the Pink Sands.  If the sailing is great maybe one more excursion, but that will be a last minute decision.

Look forward to hearing about Grenada.

C

----------


## KevinS

I have no advice on what to do, but I can suggest something to be wary of.  In that neighborhood, you're going to find new rums which you've never seen before.  Some will be what are called "strong rum" or "overproof rum".  They typically have an alcohol content of 150-proof or more (illegal to transport on an airplane).  Beware.  

Many decades ago, I bought a bottle of the local Jack Iron rum.  The alcohol content was so high that ice would sink in a glass of it, probably north of 160-proof.  It's apparently been weakened over the years, as the present bottle of Jack Iron that I have is "only" 140-proof.

----------


## jeffk0819

Check out the Firefly, they have a best of both worlds package including time at their Bequia and Mustique hotels.  If they still have that package it included island boat transfer and I'm sure you could extend in either location.  Both Bequia and Mustique are very nice, but limited options make more than a few days a little on the boring side, unless you are truly looking to unwind, unplug and chill.  

Not sure when you are traveling, but don't count St Barths out yet.  We are currently on-island and significant progress being made on daily basis.  Really amazing community effort, so far.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Check out the Firefly, they have a best of both worlds package including time at their Bequia and Mustique hotels.  If they still have that package it included island boat transfer and I'm sure you could extend in either location.  Both Bequia and Mustique are very nice, but limited options make more than a few days a little on the boring side, unless you are truly looking to unwind, unplug and chill.  
> 
> Not sure when you are traveling, but don't count St Barths out yet.  We are currently on-island and significant progress being made on daily basis.  Really amazing community effort, so far.



Thanks Jeff!   

This will be in early Dec in place of our SBH trip.  I was all set to go, but American isn't flying out of CLT until mid December to I had to go to Plan B.

----------


## dadto6

Please Jeff, tell us more on your take of the status on-island.  
I also had scheduled flights from DC through Charlotte which were canceled until Mid December, same as Bart.  Anita and I opted to set those tickets aside for next year and purchase new ones through San Juan and Tradewind for the 28th.  We are excited to be back on-island very soon.  
Bart, your vacation sounds truly awesome!!! Hope you guys have a great time and looking forward to hearing your full report :)

----------

